# Verkehrsschilder verwenden



## mariell (25. April 2006)

Hallo allerseits, 

bin gerade dabei, für einen Bekannten mit einem Copyshop Autoaufkleber zu zeichnen. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich bereits eine Fuhre für ihn gemacht, und da die sehr gut ankommen, bin ich gerade dabei, weitere Entwürfe zu machen. Einige der Ideen für die neuen Aufkleber basieren auf Verkehrsschildern.

Mein Bekannter meint allerdings, das das keine gute Idee sei, da _alle_ Verkehrsschilder geschützt sind und nur mit Genehmigung benützt werden dürfen. Das verwirrt mich ein wenig, da es auf dem Markt doch ziemlich viele Autoaufkleber gibt, die Verkehrsschilder ins Motiv integrieren. Naja, wie auch immer, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja einen Rat geben. 

Es geht dabei v. a. um die allseits bekannten Warnschilder aus D, USA und Australien.

Um mal deutlich zu machen, was ich meine, hier ein ganz plattes, erfundenes Beispiel zur Vorstellung: 

Australisches Warnschild (Gelb, Viereck) mit Schwiegermutter drin... 

Also, irgendwer hier, der sich damit auskennt?

edit: ich komme zwar aus dem künstlerischen Bereich, allerdings nicht aus dem Design und mache das nicht kommerziell, (bisher) eben nur für meinen Bekannten. Denke aber mittlerweile drüber nach, die Bilder auch anderweitig an den Mann zu bringen....mal schaun.....


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. April 2006)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das Verkehrsschilder nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt sind, also kann man sie nutzen. Ich habe sogar einen interessanten Text gefunden:
http://www.law-blog.de/94/abgewandelte-verkehrszeichen-als-geschmacksmuster-eintragungsfahig/

Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall jemanden zu konsultieren der sich rechtlich auskennt (z. B. einen Anwalt). Ich möchte mich mit meiner Antwort auf keinen Fall festlegen und übernehme keine Verantwortung falls sie falsch ist


----------



## mariell (26. April 2006)

Danke erstmal, der Link ist sehr interessant und hilft mir schon mal bezüglich der deutschen Schilder ein wenig weiter...  
Nur wo ich noch ein wenig im Dunklen tappe, das sind die amerikanischen/australischen Schilder.... mal sehn, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat...

Nichts desto trotz werde ich mal schauen, ob ich das mit dem Anwalt in Betracht ziehe, man weiss ja nie... manchmal wünschte ich mir, ich hätte in solchen Fällen immer einen in der Schublade


----------

